# Please meet my two cats: Ozzy & Akira



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

Please meet my two cats: Ozzy & Akira

Ozzy ready to attack in an attempt to get more hugs:









Akira who thinks she´ll make an excellent snack :wink: 









The kids still sleepy after their afternoon nap


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

I love your little naked babies!! I esp love the pic of them snuggled together! Beautiful cats!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

8O NAKED kitties :lol:


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

TeeHee, they're nekkid! Too cute


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

8O Put some clothes on! 8O Just kidding...they are very cute...do they have fur on their tails?


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

Heather102180 said:


> 8O Put some clothes on! 8O Just kidding...they are very cute...do they have fur on their tails?


Akira (female) has got quite some fur on her tail and a bit on her paws, Ozzy (male) got just a little bit on the tail and behind his ears.
Granddaddies were Devon Rexes ... hence the short and bit curly fur.

And we were actually considering putting them into some clothes :wink: 
they decided they love our sweaters instead  
Nevertheless just a nice pearl necklace would be nice ... :lol:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

oh wow.. how old are they


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Naked babies! AWWWWWWWWW! They are such cutie-pies! :love2 

That is the cutest thing - her sitting in the frying pan. How did she get in there? Her own free will? Cats are so goofy sometimes. :lol:


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

RarePuss said:


> oh wow.. how old are they



They´re were born on the 31st of July 2004, so that would make them about 7 and a half months old.


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

Aeki Muffinhands said:


> ...... That is the cutest thing - her sitting in the frying pan. How did she get in there? Her own free will? Cats are so goofy sometimes. :lol:


I just cooked dinner and because it was still kinda hot, I put the frying pan on top of the stove (??? not quite sure whether that´s the correct English word for it). When we returned to the kitchen after finishing our meal, we found her in the pan. I guess the pan got warm and she thought it a nice place to rest.

Grabbed my camera and took a pictures ´cause I thought she wouldn´t stay there for long .... well I was wrong ... she didn´t want to leave the pan :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe that pan picture is great, hopefully she didn't get greasy paws from it.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Aww, they are so cute!!  
We have caught Velvet licking up chicken fat out of a pan sitting on the kitchen counter while we are eating a meal. I wonder if Akira was doing the same? Cats are so funny. :lol:


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Ozzy & Akira are so cute!! I have a Sphynx and know some people who make cloths for cats, so if you need a referral, just let me know!


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

luvmysphynx said:


> Ozzy & Akira are so cute!! I have a Sphynx and know some people who make cloths for cats, so if you need a referral, just let me know!


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

luvmysphynx said:


> luvmysphynx said:
> 
> 
> > Ozzy & Akira are so cute!! I have a Sphynx and know some people who make cloths for cats, so if you need a referral, just let me know!



Forgot to say that the picture in the pan is GREAT!!


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

kitkat said:


> Hehe that pan picture is great, hopefully she didn't get greasy paws from it.


It was a clean, not used and cold pan that I put up there, so no greasy paws :lol:


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

Lori said:


> Aww, they are so cute!!
> We have caught Velvet licking up chicken fat out of a pan sitting on the kitchen counter while we are eating a meal. I wonder if Akira was doing the same? Cats are so funny. :lol:


She´s kinda particurlar when it comes to food ... won´t eat anything but dry food. She´s adorable and funny in every way, but doesn´t joke when it comes to food. She won´t touch it unless it´s Royal Canin


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL CATS!!!!!!!!!!

I love the pic of your kitty in the frying pan... and the story that goes along with it! :lol:


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

luvmysphynx said:


> Ozzy & Akira are so cute!! I have a Sphynx and know some people who make cloths for cats, so if you need a referral, just let me know!


Wouldn´t mind a referral at all  
Not quite sure how the importing from the States to Holland would go, but all kind of information is welcome! So thanks! and yes please!


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

wow...love the beautiful eyes! (naked kitties are so cute!)


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

This one is from http://www.geocities.com/ccsanyi/Lovinm ... page2.html she is a Sphynx breeder and custom makes them, I paid $15 for this one.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

This one is from http://www.uggyduds.com she makes dogs cloths and I asked her to make Monte a Steelers Fleece (my husband is a BIG fan) she also has a ebay store, Check out ebay listing #4360424823. She used Monte's picture in her listing. I paid $9.99 for it!


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

I CANNOT get over how Sphynx look with no hair! They are soooo cute, and soooo NAKED!! :lol:


----------

